# Article: Subbing Honey for Sugar



## Andy M. (Oct 12, 2018)

I clicked on this article hoping to learn something I didn't know. I don't use honey a lot.  However, after reading this article, I've concluded it's not worth the effort.


https://www.thekitchn.com/4-rules-f...ing-honey-for-sugar-in-any-baked-goods-230156


----------



## blissful (Oct 12, 2018)

Awwwwwwe, Honey, don't be so mean to me. ~signed Honey


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 12, 2018)

I can't leave my sugar for you.


----------



## blissful (Oct 12, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwgbfriHWt8&list=RDnwgbfriHWt8&start_radio=1&t=0


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 13, 2018)

blissful said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwgbfriHWt8&list=RDnwgbfriHWt8&start_radio=1&t=0



ahhh, you beat me to it 

I was just doing a little research to make sure I got the lyrics right before I posted, and there it was


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 13, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> I clicked on this article hoping to learn something I didn't know. I don't use honey a lot.  However, after reading this article, I've concluded it's not worth the effort.
> 
> 
> https://www.thekitchn.com/4-rules-f...ing-honey-for-sugar-in-any-baked-goods-230156


I take "The Kitchn" with a big grain of salt [emoji38] They don't seem to know what they're talking about half the time. In that article, for example, she said honey is about 20 percent water, which is true. Then she went on to say that honey burns faster than sugar because it has more sugar in it. It's 20 percent water but has more sugar than sugar?! 

Things that make you go "Hmmmm..."


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 13, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> I take "The Kitchn" with a big grain of salt [emoji38] They don't seem to know what they're talking about half the time. In that article, for example, she said honey is about 20 percent water, which is true. Then she went on to say that honey burns faster than sugar because it has more sugar in it. It's 20 percent water but has more sugar than sugar?!
> 
> Things that make you go "Hmmmm..."



I assumed that meant honey is sweeter than sugar because its sugar is fructose rather than the sucrose that is granulated sugar.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 13, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> I assumed that meant honey is sweeter than sugar because its sugar is fructose rather than the sucrose that is granulated sugar.


Then she should have said that. I just think their writers and editors are not very good. I used to read the site regularly but I got tired of it. Check out the comments sometime. A lot of their readers are more knowledgeable than the writers.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 13, 2018)

I swapped white sugar for agave nectar a long time ago. You use 2/3 part agave to replace 1 part sugar and agave doesn't spike your blood sugar index. The oly place where you can't swap agave for sugar, or honey for that matter, is where the sweetner needs to crystalize, such as the coating on candy apples.


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 13, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> I clicked on this article hoping to learn something I didn't know. I don't use honey a lot.  However, after reading this article, I've concluded it's not worth the effort.




I concluded the same thing decades ago in my nutritional studies.  On the molecular level, the human body can not tell the source of glucose, can't tell if it came from molasses, honey, turbinado sugar, maple syrup....glucose is glucose.  And since it was tricker to bake with honey than sugar and white granulated sugar is cheaper than honey, I exclusively use sugar  for all needs.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 13, 2018)

bethzaring said:


> I concluded the same thing decades ago in my nutritional studies.  On the molecular level, the human body can not tell the source of glucose, can't tell if it came from molasses, honey, turbinado sugar, maple syrup....glucose is glucose.  And since it was tricker to bake with honey than sugar and white granulated sugar is cheaper than honey, I exclusively use sugar  for all needs.


+1. Except that since we have beehives, I have lots of "free" honey [emoji38] I'm still working on ways to use more of it, since we have a gallon or so left from last year, plus five from this year (plus whatever is in the second hive that we haven't harvested yet). Family will be getting honey and preserves made with honey for Christmas this year.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 13, 2018)

What the hell - I'm nearly 70 and my days are probably numbered so I'll eat honey AND sugar when I fancy it. 

My maternal grandmother liked a teaspoonful of honey in her first cup of tea in the morning but I draw the line at that although I do like honey, lemon juice and hot water (sometimes with a slug of rum) when I have a very bad cold and sore throat. It probably doesn't cure the cold but it makes me feel better.

Our Fire Brigade station backs on to a small park with plenty of flowers and tree blossoms and the firemen have had beehives for several years. Their honey is sold in local shops in aid of a charity and it is out of this world. Mass-produced supermarket honey has nothing on the firemen's.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 14, 2018)

*Mad Cook*, I think most non-commercial honeys are well above anything that is store-bought at the standard grocery, each of them in their own way. I can attest that *GG*'s honey is divine! So was the honey we bought from a small beekeeper in central FL. I hope we can find her house next time we're down there.



GotGarlic said:


> ...we have a gallon or so left from last year, plus five from this year (plus whatever is in the second hive that we haven't harvested yet)...


I know how to find your house, and I wish we were headed down your way. I'd be happy to exchange some of your honey for a few of my homemade baked goods like scones or banana nut bread. Maybe next spring...


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 14, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I know how to find your house, and I wish we were headed down your way. I'd be happy to exchange some of your honey for a few of my homemade baked goods like scones or banana nut bread. Maybe next spring...


 If I'm not mistaken, you each can easily drop off honey or baked goods in MO on your way to see each other..  
Ross


----------



## Janet H (Oct 16, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> +1. Except that since we have beehives, I have lots of "free" honey [emoji38] I'm still working on ways to use more of it, since we have a gallon or so left from last year, plus five from this year (plus whatever is in the second hive that we haven't harvested yet). Family will be getting honey and preserves made with honey for Christmas this year.



Take a look at this article... it has more concrete helps for swapping honey for sugar and some good tips to deal with the liquid imbalance in a recipe where you do this..

http://blog.beeraw.com/baking-with-honey-substitute-for-sugar

You are lucky to have honey available to you - I buy honey from local bee keepers and it's expensive 

I think the added flavor and nutritional benefits are worth the expense but wish it weren't so dang spendy.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 16, 2018)

Janet H said:


> Take a look at this article... it has more concrete helps for swapping honey for sugar and some good tips to deal with the liquid imbalance in a recipe where you do this..
> 
> Baking with Honey: Substitute Honey for Sugar with 7 Simple Rules
> 
> ...



Thanks, Janet. I just reformatted it for printing and will add it to my baking binder. I made pumpkin pie for Thanksgiving with honey instead of sugar last year and it was OUTSTANDING. So good.

I know what you mean about the expense. I love it and used to buy it and use it very sparingly till DH decided he wanted to start a couple of hives. It's weird to have more than I know what to do with


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 16, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks, Janet. I just reformatted it for printing and will add it to my baking binder. I made pumpkin pie for Thanksgiving with honey instead of sugar last year and it was OUTSTANDING. So good.
> 
> I know what you mean about the expense. I love it and used to buy it and use it very sparingly till DH decided he wanted to start a couple of hives. It's weird to have more than I know what to do with [emoji38]


I just looked at the prices on that site... WOW! $22 for less than a pound! Around here, beekeepers are selling honey for $15-16/lb. Crazy.


----------



## Janet H (Oct 16, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> I just looked at the prices on that site... WOW! $22 for less than a pound! Around here, beekeepers are selling honey for $15-16/lb. Crazy.



Why is honey sold by the pound instead of by liquid measure?


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 16, 2018)

Janet H said:


> Why is honey sold by the pound instead of by liquid measure?


I don't know. I've always heard it expressed in pounds and then converted depending on the size of the container. You probably know that honey is heavier than water, so one pound of honey is 12 fluid ounces.


----------

